# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  12/15/2007 - "Dragon Girl"

## mark

* Dream:*     Dragon Girl

*Date: *       15/12/2007

*Reason:*    What can I say this, as far as "love" based dreams go was by far the most powerful I have ever had.

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=653

Me and some girl are sneaking along a beach near some cliffs, we are trying not to be discovered by the evil wizard who lives in the caves surrounding the area. We spot a cave near the ocean and see a dragon poking its head out of the cave, I think "oh no not another one"

We sneaking into another cave which clearly is used for living in, trying desperately not to be heard we walk further into the cave and I hear a noise behind me and hide. 

The dragon has found us, its massive and golden and has white scales along its wings. There is a gold ring around its neck and I wonder what its for, th dragon says to the girl im with "are you my mummy?" but when the girl does not answer it breaths fire on her but she is protected by a halo she has floating above her head.

I make a run for another passage in the cave but the dragon spots me and follows, I run past a long wooden table and stop at a space which opens out into a treasure room.

I remember the last time I was here, I met a girl....the love of my life I think, I feel sad at what happened because the Wizard turned her into a dragon and in the end I was forced to kill it.

I hear something coming into the room and I pick up a silver sword and knife and get ready to attack. The dragon comes into view but rather then attack it turns into a woman, a incredibly beautiful woman with long dark hair and a cute face and sparkling eyes. She is wearing some kind of silk white dress that clings to her curves.

She comes running towards me and I thrust with the knife but stop just before I hit her, she is stood frozen there with a slight smile, the most beautiful smile, on her face. 

I drop my weapons and stunned I say "oh.....my god, its you....but how?" she doesn't answer but comes forward slowly and jumps onto me wrapping her legs around me kissing me and I kiss back.

"he brought us back, the wizard...but we dont have much free will, the gold necklace keeps the dragon locked into searching for our mum" She turns away from me crying a littel, I take her hand and slowly turn her towards me and wipe the tear of her cheek "its alright now" I tell her "your here now, your back, we are together again and thats all that matter" I say hugging her.

She guides me to a four poster bed covered with white linnen, she lies on her back and her hair is covering her face. I lie on the bed next to here propped up on my elbow, im looking at her and my heart is pounding to the point I feel im gonna have a heart attack....I cant believe she is here after all this time.

"spending this time with you, seeing you again has made me the happiest I have ever been, I love you so much you know" I tell her as I brush the hair from her face. We lie in spoon position and im stroking her arm and I feel the happiest I have ever been.

----------


## james-25:22pm

that is a god-damn, cool dream! dragon dreams sound good

Makes me want to start an online journal!

----------


## mark

hey man thanks alot like!  :smiley: 

you should start a DJ it really is worth it  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

Hey, I missed this one in your journal. pretty cool!
Gold dragons are supposed to good be though. :smiley:

----------


## LoveLight

:woohoo:   I have peeked into your head a couple of times now, and it's intriguing!

----------


## mark

> I have peeked into your head a couple of times now, and it's intriguing!




 ::D:  thank you 

I am glad you enjoyed it  :smiley:  do you have a dream journal at all? if so I will pay a visit

----------


## unseen wombat

That's an awesome dream man. I wish I had some like that. I always seem to have stupid ones about being at work.  :Mad:

----------


## dragonoverlord

Dragon girl is my other half

----------


## mark

> That's an awesome dream man. I wish I had some like that. I always seem to have stupid ones about being at work.



ah lol the ever annoying work dream! yeah I know that one lol 





> Dragon girl is my other half



really? then I demand you send her to me ha ha  ::lol:: 



hey thanks for the comments guys  :smiley:  I am glad you stopped by  :smiley:

----------


## Xandier

cool dream
btw was it lucid?

----------


## psyched 4 life

Whoa, that was a really great dream,  its after having dreams like that when you wake up and realize, "it was all just a dream" and then your just really really bummed out... is that how you felt upon waking, or is that just something that happens to me?

----------


## Cwang

Absolutely Beautiful Dream =)

----------

